# Aqua one aqua sys



## Sean Scapes (2 Jul 2021)

I've finally convinced my partner to let me get a new tank. I'm looking at aqua one aqua sys 395. Now i've done research and these seem to be new tanks with no information. I have seen the one youtube video and I do like the look of them and the price is reasonable i've looked at A4L but I'm not sure if they do 150cm tanks 

My main question is this does anyone have personal experience with an aqua one tank? 
What are peoples thoughts on the build quality? 
Also lighting would I need more then one chihiros vivid light suspended above the tank?

I really want this tank to be a large high tech setup, I'm open to any advice and ideas from the community?

Thanks all


----------



## Conort2 (2 Jul 2021)

Sean Scapes said:


> i've looked at A4L but I'm not sure if they do 150cm tanks


They’ll make you whatever size you want, I went for a 150cm tank rimless tank with them. It’s extremely high quality and I can’t fault anything with it. I was originally going to go with an aquasys but like you couldn’t find any information about them whatsoever so decided to spend a bit more and go with the a4l option.

cheers


----------



## bazz (3 Jul 2021)

Hi,
I have the 230 and for the price I am more than happy with it, the dimensions are fantastic.
If I was to get critical:
While the silicone work on all of the seams is very good it's not quite finished off on the corners. If I had the confidence I could probably clean it up myself but being a natural worrier I would be concerned about compromising the integrity of it.
The cabinet while acceptable is rather basic and I would also have preferred it to be a little more substantial.
While the tank appears to be bullet proof at this size (900mm) in 12mm glass, again because of my disposition I would be a little apprehensive with the 1500mm length for fear of bowing and would have preferred to have seen it constructed with 15mm, but this is purely conjecture on my part and I have no experience of it.
All in all for 550 quid, a 900x550x530(h)mm, 230l, low iron glass c/w black background attached with a cabinet, I'm well chuffed.
It really doesn't look as bad as the picture below in real life with the the silicone being clear, and not seeing the full aspect.
Hope this helps,
Bazz


----------



## Sean Scapes (3 Jul 2021)

Conort2 said:


> They’ll make you whatever size you want, I went for a 150cm tank rimless tank with them. It’s extremely high quality and I can’t fault anything with it. I was originally going to go with an aquasys but like you couldn’t find any information about them whatsoever so decided to spend a bit more and go with the a4l option.
> 
> cheers



How much did they charge roughly? Did you get the cabinet? The aqua sys395 is roughly 1,099 pounds but if the build quality is as amazing happy to spend the little bit extra.


----------



## Sean Scapes (3 Jul 2021)

bazz said:


> Hi,
> I have the 230 and for the price I am more than happy with it, the dimensions are fantastic.
> If I was to get critical:
> While the silicone work on all of the seams is very good it's not quite finished off on the corners. If I had the confidence I could probably clean it up myself but being a natural worrier I would be concerned about compromising the integrity of it.
> ...


While I do have worries about the 12mm glass I would assume that it must be secure enough and cant complain for the price. The oase highline is 1500+ for 400 litres and the ea aquascaper 1500 is around the same price plus it seems production is really slow to get started since DD brought them. Is it possible to get more photos of the tank and cabinet?


----------



## bazz (3 Jul 2021)

Apologies for the glare from the light, and the state of play, still work in progress, tank has only been set up for 7 weeks and constantly experimenting/changing bits and bobs plus I'm slowly removing the stems as the crypts show through after thoroughly melting.











Cheers,
bazz


----------



## Sean Scapes (3 Jul 2021)

That tank looks brilliant. Glass work looks really good to me. Thank you for sharing your lovely set up.


----------



## Conort2 (3 Jul 2021)

Sean Scapes said:


> How much did they charge roughly? Did you get the cabinet? The aqua sys395 is roughly 1,099 pounds but if the build quality is as amazing happy to spend the little bit extra.


Think I paid around 1400 but that included delivery, it weighs an absolute tonne and the cabinet comes ready made. It shocked me how much the cabinet weighed if I’m honest but it is double skinned so is extremely solid. I will try and take a few pictures this evening to show you the build quality.


----------



## Sean Scapes (3 Jul 2021)

@Conort2 cheers for the information really appreciate it.


----------



## Conort2 (3 Jul 2021)

Sean Scapes said:


> @Conort2 cheers for the information really appreciate it.


Here you go. Please excuse the mess, it all got slung together when I transferred my old aquarium across and I haven’t got round to tidying things up properly.

cheers


----------



## Sean Scapes (3 Jul 2021)

@Conort2 great now I'm back to square one lol. A4L cabinets look so great. So much space to keep everything hidden I have young children so that's perfect. Guessing the measurement are 150x55x60? Thank for sharing your beautiful tank. #

You should see in my cabinet lol its even worse lol


----------



## Conort2 (3 Jul 2021)

Sean Scapes said:


> Guessing the measurement are 150x55x60?


It’s 150x45hx60d. Any higher and the price shoots up due to them using thicker glass.


----------

